
Org-mode Babel is cool - type0
https://anbasile.github.io/2016/12/02/org-babel-is-cool/
======
flukus
I tried moving to emacs/spacemacs but went back to vim. This is the biggest
feature I miss. I've even go so far as to do some extremely preliminary work
on re-implementing it in vim.

